# Best deal ever!



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

Just traded for a 14 gallon biocube with stand and a current 150 watt MH light with 12 LEDs for frags from my tank. I layed out no $ and got the tank/stand and light. Now i'm considering starting a new tank with a different theme, we'll see if and what i can come up with.:roll:


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

That is a sweet deal. It's always nice when you can reap the rewards from your corals. Last year, I made $800.00 in about a month just from coral frag sales. This month, Ive put several frags up for sale in hopes to fund my new light fixture purchase. 

Congrats on the sweet score!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Reefers and their frags are the only people who make money in this fishkeeping hobby, the rest of us just keep opening our wallets, lol. 

Nice score on the tank! 

SKAUstin- $800 in just one month?? Dang.


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

yeah i used to sell coral frags especially to the LFS here. i've mad several $ on those deals myself. now i get just about everything free from the LFS because i continuously frag my sps for them and i really don't need anything for the tank. this case was alittle different though because i was considering doing a nano and didn't want to lay out $ and by luck a reefer here upgraded and posted the tank for sale or trading frags. i jumped on it quickly because the corals are growing too fast and the magnets i use to clean the tank is constantly breaking the corals and i was about to frag them again. now that i got the tank i'm in debate mode whether i really want to do the tank. if i do i'm going to do something completely different than the tank i have now.


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

update! well i made the final trade and figure to post my winnings!

here's what i traded frags for



















but because i really don't want to use the MH HQI, i also traded frags for a biocube canopy to be shipped to my home! YEP! no $ out of pocket and i got me a bio cube with MH HQI 150 watt and the original top with CP lighting. i may gut the top and do a DIY LED system.!


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

so what's the plan on what you are going to be keeping in there?


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

Mattcot said:


> so what's the plan on what you are going to be keeping in there?


 
don't know yet. but i'm probably going to do a diy led lighting and then from there something different than the usual tank.


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

well it seems that the deal is getting better. i just got someone buy the 14 gallon biocube with the stand and then i turned around and upgraded to a 24 gallon nano cube for the same exact price. so now i have a 24 gallon nano with the original canopyand stand and i also have the HQI light that i origionally got with the 14 biocube. i'm still toying with the idea of going CREE LEDs in the canopy to cut down on heat and evaporation. if and when i decide to move on this i will post a DIY thread and build.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome, looking forward to your build thread!


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Sweet!!! I love having 2 tanks, so I can keep agressive and coral-eating things as well as having my peaceful reef!


----------

